# Basic pouch question...



## TheFive (Nov 6, 2013)

So guys, when you make up you pouches do you usually put the smooth side of the leather on the ammo side or the finger side? Does it matter much?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Personal preference. I prefer the smooth side to the fingers.


----------



## TheFive (Nov 6, 2013)

Cool. That's why I figured... Didn't know if there was a performance difference either way


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I put the smooth side next to the ammo. I get a better grip from the rough side of the leather


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Better release with the top grain next to the fingers! -- Tex


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I prefer the smooth side on the ammo. Less friction on the shot, more friction on the fingers. I say try it both ways and see what works for you.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I put the smooth side next to the ammo. I get a better grip from the rough side of the leather


thats what i thought would happen for me too, but it is was actually more slippery. i guess it was absorbing the oil/sweat from my hands or something. i get a better grip from the smooth side.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

myusername said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I put the smooth side next to the ammo. I get a better grip from the rough side of the leather
> ...


Each type of hide has it's characteristics. With one hide the rough side can have more grip and on a different type of hide the rough side isn't as grippy. And too with the smooth sides.

I have a hide I use for myself that has a smooth side that has a tack to it so it is good in the winter when my hands are drier.

And as you mention, a person's own hand oil/sweat can be a factor, as well as the climate they shoot in can affect preference.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I use hair side out ... the ammo sits better in the fluff


----------

